# Slingshot Of The Month - Jul 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - JUL 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to Nominate *Pop Shot* for his '*ILIAHI*' posted on the 24th of june. LINK

_"This was a kiawe (mesquite) fork that i found awhile back. it had some wormholes and looked like crap but there was lots of room to work with. armed with my fresh blade and tune up, i split it on my bandsaw and put in a koa spacer as an accent. i then installed an 'iliahi (sandalwood) burl butt cap and left the natural edge on it. 'iliahi is extremely significant to Hawaiians, as it was our #1 export at the turn of the century and was widely used for it's crazy fragrant smell. it smells like a mix between camphor and cedar"_

_














_


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well tough one this month...been chewing me finger for an hour looking back but, Bill Hays and his awesome tiger scorpion gets my nom.. I love it








http://slingshotforu...tiger-scorpion/


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I would like to nominate AKMSlingshots with this masterpiece:









Original post here: The Godfather


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Epic frame is epic.
This frame is truely one of a kind, it's unique and has passion all over it!

I nominate Ordie69's popsicle shooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16853-popsicle-shooter/

From this -



To brilliance.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I nominate Matts results in squeezing playdough

it seems like only yesterday most of his work was in ply and look at this!!

top notch my friend









http://slingshotforu...zing-playdough/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i'd like to nominate Andy again for his Saleo posted on the 12th of june
http://slingshotforu...dy/#entry193487


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

For this month, I'd like to nominate Wak's Mini Natural Hammerhead posted June 15

http://slingshotforu...hammerhead-oak/

I know how difficult it is to achieve that deceptive simplicity of line and proportion when working with a natural, and this one deserves recognition.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I nominate Shawnr5's Cherry And Spalted Tamarind


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

http://i278.photobuc...okatudaVPLD.jpg I would nominate this one by Elcheapo

* Natural Fork Oak "la Tepokatuda"*

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16920-natural-fork-oak-la-tepokatuda/


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Please nominate: PawPawSailors "CUSTOM GRIP PICKLE FORK SHOOTER"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16600-pfshooters/


----------



## nitrokillah (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd like to nominate Akmslingshots's TTF Micarata Prototype Posted on June 20th

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16721-just-messing-around-waiting-for-finishes-to-dry/#entry195333


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Este es mi gallo!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16779-victrix/#entry196069 Vitrix by Bob Fionda posting in JUN'22


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my nomination: 3 D slingshot by Torsten
http://slingshotforu...8-3d-slingshot/


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi guys im not too sure if im allowed to nominate but if so i nomitante dgsanchezmunoz1989 for his multi wood slingshot i really love it thanks the link is here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16804-segment-slingshot/

Alexander .s. Howson


----------

